# Mohican State Park today



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Shes been running to hard to fish from January 2nd to January 6th and I wanted to pay her a visit. I knew it would be busy, but I wanted to show up after the sun got above the trees down in the gorge to begin to warm the air. I ate breakfast at subway down in Butler, Ohio. I needed fuel and was awarded fuel at the alarming cost of 2.35 a gallon! I continued into the park. I saw a lot of people about hiking and new fly fisherman. I walked to the dam and fished my way down through the park to about a mile below the covered bridge.

The water was murky green. It had about 14”-16” of good visibility. The flow was good for wading, but with the Fork and those darn basketball sized slick as heck boulders you needed to take your time. I hooked plenty of plant growth that is growing on the creek bed. This creek is not what she used to be, but it was good to get out and not be at work. I used the tried and true #8 Olive Wollybugger and used a 80.5 grain tip that was 5.75' long of T14 with the custom 6wt switch. The line I am throwing is a 375 grain max short with a 20ft head Skagit Max - RIO Products. With no grabs that I could tell I would wrap up at 1400. I drove to the upper and found her a beautiful emerald green with zero anglers. I noticed new no trespassing signs in the upper with that being said please if you go there respect the sings. Enjoy the photos. I will be headed north to steelhead fish Sunday.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for the story and pics 👍....


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

Sounds like a nice relaxing day on the water. What do you typically catch there? I fished it for the first time over the summer and caught a few crappie and rock bass on the fly. And lost a big fish that I’m guessing was a carp.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I fly fished it by the bridge a long time ago and caught rock bass and creek chubs .....Rich


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for the report.

On the upper CF, if the posted land you are referring to is the Nursery land, if you go up and ask them they have said they are open to fly fishing persons but not swimmers, drinkers, tokers, evening parties and such. I have my TU sticker on my back window which lets them know why you are there. Unless the nursery has changed their minds since last fall.

Best Regards,
Rickerd


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

rickerd said:


> Thanks for the report.
> 
> On the upper CF, if the posted land you are referring to is the Nursery land, if you go up and ask them they have said they are open to fly fishing persons but not swimmers, drinkers, tokers, evening parties and such. I have my TU sticker on my back window which lets them know why you are there. Unless the nursery has changed their minds since last fall.
> 
> ...


Its not there its the 12 foot tall telephone poles at the intersection the east corner not the camp site by the old blue Bridge. I don't fish down there at the nursery.


----------



## noahdoak (Nov 26, 2019)

The Gatton nursery on the upper CF is more than welcoming to fly fishermen, and it’s a very good stretch of water that flows through it. Beautiful place to fish as well. You’re also not gonna deal with as bad of the vegetation problems you have on the lower. Plus you get fingerling stocked browns (and a decent number of wild ones) throughout that stretch, with great holdover numbers. There’s fish to be found well above 15 inches in the upper CF.


----------

